# 1965 GTO bolt identification



## trifidave (Feb 9, 2011)

I am working on a basket case that has about 50% Hardware store bolts. Is there anyone out there that has made a list of bolts showing the size, grade, head marking, and location of chassis bolts, sheet metal bolts, and engine compartment bolts. Thanks in advance. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

never seen such a list published.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Me niether. The best bet would to able to see a friend's car or club member's car and determine what you need. Lowes has an automotive bolt and fastener section, and they have a LOT of the black finish bolts for fenders/core supports/ etc that are the same as the original stuff. Not real pricey, either. The vendors carry item-specific bolts. Junkyards are agood source, too, if you are ----whoops----you're in Ohio. Nix on the junkyard bolts.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

When in doubt...use the appropriate size GRADE 8 bolt.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not good to use grade 8 bolts in all locations, much of factory body bolts and such were grade 5, engine bolts were also 5, except for heads, fine thread, and studs \ nuts. the 12 point for the fuel pump is because it is tight spacing, the bolt head is undersized for the shaft diameter hence the 23 point, and this allows a socket to be used to get the pump on and off.


----------



## Knuckledragger (Nov 25, 2011)

Some of the bolts did not make a lot of sense, like 12 point bolts holding on the fuel pump. If you can figure out what you need, many are available from specialty manufacturers, or go to mcmaster.com for a wide range of fasteners. I don't work for them.


----------



## trifidave (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I just found out about an original car in my area that is being taken apart and the owner is willing to let me look at it. :seeya:


----------

